# This didn't go over very well in "today's composers", I thought I'd try it out here.



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

*This didn't go over very well in "today's composers", I thought I'd try it out here.*

I make what might be called somewhat "experimental" music and I recently had my first recording come out on a small record label called seven1878. The album was a split release that I shared with another composer/musician and is on the site for free download. I'm just curious to know whether anyone has feedback on the album or whether anyone on this forum finds it interesting.

Thanks!

(you can download it from the website here):

http://www.seven1878.com/releases.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

By description of genres, not my cuppa, so yes, better listed here in non-classical, yes.

[One of the contributor's aim is to support the Gideons -- I don't want to participate in, nor contribute one penny, even, to anything about which the goal is to in any way is prosthelytize about any sort of religion.]

The album is a mix of music by a number of people, and you do not evem bother to mention the titles which are yours? (If you don't care, why should....)

Group shows in art galleries are infamous for selling little or no work: a two-man show in an art gallery sells just about as badly.
I would expect the same of a CD which is more a sampler of music by a number of artists.

Next time, release a single or wait until you have enough material for a full CD.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey! I appreciate your taking the time to respond to my post but I think you may misunderstand somewhat. 

The release that I took part in is the first of the downloadable albums entitled "A Handsome God Within Us". This title, while on the surface may appear to be religious in nature is actually a nod toward the lyrics within the composition of another artist's work and is intended to be entirely metaphorical in nature... though if one wishes to apply that metaphor to their own spiritual belief systems then they are perfectly entitled to do so. 

This release is actually not a compilation at all, but a collaboration surrounding somewhat loose conceptual ideas that we had previously discussed. My tracks are the last three and were constructed with this collaboration in mind and each track as a single movement within a three part aural journey. On a side note, my tracks were composed in such a way as to enable the listener to play them simultaneously on multiple media sources(or separate tabs as the case may be) for a fourth sonic experience which I hope will hold it's own separate characteristics and interest (due to the resulting semi-aleatoric interactions) and relate the concept of wholeness as all three voices come together. My point is that a lot of thought went into these three tracks and they on their own are enough to span a "whole CD". 

You are correct in that the music that I make tends to sell badly, or in my case not at all. It's a free download, I hoped that some people might go through the minimal energy of clicking the dl link just to give me some sort of feedback. I can understand your hesitation to listen to stuff labelled as "power electronics, noise, drone" but maybe you could appreciate something in my tracks or at least offer some constructive criticism on the actual content as opposed to the presentation. As I said, the last three are my tracks and they contrast heavily with the first four which are more in the "harsh noise, power, grind" sort of areas. I personally enjoy the contrast between the two halves and feel that they add a lot to the overall experience but my point is that there is some variation within the material.


----------

